# HSS1332ATD - Ignition Key



## buried (Jan 4, 2014)

I looked at the ignition key for my new HSS1332ATD and it looks pretty lame. I'm guessing if I lost both of mine that hotwiring would be easy, but I'd rather have a third spare. 



I've hunted around on this forum and on the internet with no definitive answer - are the keys the same on all Honda snowblowers?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

buried said:


> I looked at the ignition key for my new HSS1332ATD and it looks pretty lame. I'm guessing if I lost both of mine that hotwiring would be easy, but I'd rather have a third spare.
> 
> I've hunted around on this forum and on the internet with no definitive answer - are the keys the same on all Honda snowblowers?


I believe they are all the same on the HSS blowers: 35110-V15-004
They're different on Honda mowers, and also on the older HS blowers: 35110-766-003
Every dealer should have spares on hand, or you can borrow one from a friend with an HSS blower.
I keep all the second keys for all my power equipment, motorcycles, boats, etc. on one big ring in my hall closet so I can always find them.


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

The dealer I bought my new HSS928 from did not have spares on hand. I asked about getting a second key as it only came with one. I ordered a spare the day after I bought the machine, $11.00 Cdn and not here yet almost month later. Glad I did not lose the original in the meantime.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Red Isle said:


> The dealer I bought my new HSS928 from did not have spares on hand. I asked about getting a second key as it only came with one. I ordered a spare the day after I bought the machine, $11.00 Cdn and not here yet almost month later. Glad I did not lose the original in the meantime.


That's interesting... They are all supposed to come with two keys. Wonder what the dealer did with the second one?


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll check my owners manual later today to see if it is the same list in Canada. I did get a little tool pouch with a few tools. No spare shear pins bolts or fuse as shown in the picture. Maybe they don't give us the extras in Canada. The blower had the skid shoes on and oil topped up when I picked it up. If we get the spare parts pack in Canada whoever opened it to install the skids still has the extras. 

On a side note we had our first big snow Wednesday and I got to give the 928 a real test. It works great in the light fluffy stuff but really bogs down in 18" of EOD. Just went slow and stopped for a few seconds to let the auger and impeller clear the snow. From what I have read on the forum I'm going to have to source a #92 jet. I have the old style chute on my new machine but have not had to deal wth any slush yet so no clogs. I usually go to Boston in the spring or summer to catch a ball game and may try to find a dealer along the I95 who has the new chute in stock and pack one back and swap it over this summer. 

I installed a pair of Armour Skids and it moves great over a gravel driveway and the yard where I blow a dog track to let my mini dachshunds run because they don't have enough clearance unless I make a path. 😀


----------

